# neue CPU wird wahrscheinlich nicht richtig erkannt



## jms (19 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Anfänger bezüglich Siemens Simatic Step 7 und ich habe ein Problem und mehrere Fragen dazu. Bei unserer Station Simatic S7 wurde die CPU 314 C – 2 PN /DP eingebaut. 

Jetzt möchte ich gerne per TCP/IP ein neues Programm erstmalig auf die CPU übertragen und habe meine Probleme. Ich kann das Programm nicht übertragen. Ich bekomme beim Laden nacheinander folgende Fehlermeldungen –  siehe Anhang ‑. Schließlich wird der Übertragungsvorgang mit der Fehlermeldung „Der OB1 konnte nicht kopiert werden“ abgebrochen.

Ich nehme an, dass das Kopieren des Programms scheitert, weil die CPU nicht richtig erkannt wird. Dabei kann ich die CPU ansprechen. Positioniere ich mich auf die CPU und wähle die Funktion Zielsystem => Diagnose Einstellung => Urlöschen wird die CPU urgelöscht.  Das Urlöschen wird auch nicht ausgeführt, wenn die CPU auf RUN steht. Daher wird die CPU und ihr Betriebszustand erkannt und korrekt an den PC gemeldet. 

Ferner kann ich die CPU auch in der Hardware-Konfiguration sehen und auswählen.

Mir ist jedoch folgendes aufgefallen:


Die CPU wird nicht im Projektassistenten angezeigt, wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege. Ich kann die CPU nur einfügen, wenn ich zuerst eine andere CPU im Projektassistenten auswähle und dann im HW Assistenten die CPU manuell ändere.
Wählt man auf Ebene der Station die Funktion Zielsystem => Hardware diagnostizieren und in dem Popup die Funktion Station Online öffnen erhält man die Meldung .
 
                  Unterschiede Online / Offline

         Mit einem Hinweis auf die CPU - komplette Meldung siehe Anhang - 


Ich habe schon versucht, durch ein Hardware Update das Problem zu beheben. Dazu bin ich in die HW-Konfiguration gegangen und habe dort die Funktion Extras -> HW-Updates installieren ausgewählt. Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber für die CPU über die Funktion  „Aus dem Internet herunterladen“ aus dem Netz heruntergeladen. 
Anschließend wollte ich das Update installieren und bekomme die Meldung, dass die Installation nicht möglich ist, weil ein mit der installierten S7 geliefert HW-Update nicht überinstalliert werden kann - Screenshoot Meldung siehe Anhang -. 

Daher habe ich folgende Fragen:


Was muss ich tun, damit der Projektassistent die CPU richtig erkennt
Wie bringe ich die HW-Konfiguration auf den richtigen / aktuelle Stand
Wie kann ich ein Programm auf die CPU übertragen. Ich nehme an, dass die jetzige Programmübertragung fehlschlägt, weil die CPU nicht richtig erkannt wird.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Online und Offline Konfiguration.
Da die CPU mit vorhandenen alten Baugruppen zusammenarbeiten soll hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob man auch hier auf Besonderheiten achten soll. Die Baugruppen sind:
 
                 SM321 DI 16 x DC 24 V 
                 SM322 DO 16 x DC 24 V / 0,5 A
                 SM324 AI 4 / AO 2 x 8 BIT und abschließend
                 FM 354 Servo Motor

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, der dazu beiträgt dieses Problem zu lösen.

Screenshots mit Meldungen
Anhang anzeigen Screenshots_mit_Meldungen.pdf


----------



## Hohlkörper (19 Juli 2016)

> 4te Meldung
> Laden 294:38
> Möglicher Ladespeicherengpaß bzw. nicht genügend Speicher auf der Memory Card. Soll trotzdem fortgesetzt werden


So wie es aussieht hast du keine Speicherkarte in der CPU, so wird das nichts.



> Meldung 13:4916
> In der Offline-Projektierung enthält die Baugruppe CPU 314 C – 2 DN/DP (Träger 0 / Steckplatz 2) in der Station Simatic Station 300 keine Systemdaten. Durch das Laden werden die Systemdaten ONLINE in der Baugruppe gelöscht


Im Hardware Konfig musst du auf "Speichern und Übersetzen" klicken, dabei werden wenn kein Fehler gefunden wird die Systemdaten erzeugt.




> Meldung, wenn man versucht, neue Hardware Updates in der Hardware Konfiguration zu installieren.


Wenn ich den Screenshot richtig interpretiere, versuchst du eine bereits mitgelieferte Hardware zu installieren.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Juli 2016)

Erste Meldung: "Die Systemdaten der HW-Konfiguration sind nicht aktuell"
--> in HW Konfig wurden Änderungen vorgenommen aber nicht übersetzt.

Zweite Meldung: "In der Offline-Projektierung enthält die Baugruppe CPU 314 C – 2 DN/DP (Träger 0 / Steckplatz 2) in der Station Simatic Station 300 keine Systemdaten."
--> weil die HW Konfig noch nie übersetzt wurde

Vierte Meldung: "Möglicher Ladespeicherengpaß bzw. nicht genügend Speicher auf der Memory Card."
Vermutliche Ursache ist (wie bereits genannt), daß keine MMC gesteckt ist.
Es könnte aber auch damit zu tun haben, daß Du bei Deinem Laden die gesamte Station markiert hast. Üblicherweise markiert man zum Laden in die CPU die CPU oder den Bausteine-Ordner der CPU.

Letzte Meldung bzgl. Hardware Update: der Text sagt doch schon ziemlich eindeutig, daß ein bereits mit Step7 mitgeliefertes HW Update nicht nochmal drüberinstalliert werden kann.

Harald


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

schönen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe die Hardwarekonfiguration der Station übersetzt – Funktion: Station => Speichern und übersetzen. 
Die Systemdaten werden auch neu erzeugt – kann man sehen, wenn man in Bausteine => Systemdaten die Objekteigenschaften anzeigt – Dort sehe dich das aktuelle Erstelldatum. 

Gehe ich jetzt wieder auf die Stationsebene und wähle dort die Funktion   

     Zielsystem => Hardware diagnostizieren und in dem Dialog die Funktion Station online öffnen,

 erhalte ich trotz Übersetzung der HW-Konfiguration die Meldung:

     Unterschiede Online / Offline
     Mit einem Hinweis auf die CPU. 

Ferner wird die CPU auch nicht in dem Projektassistenten beim Anlegen eines neuen Programms angezeigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch tun muss?

Auch wenn´s eine blöde Frage ist, wie kann ich überprüfen, ob in der CPU eine entsprechende Speicherkarte eingebaut ist. 

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Screenshots zu mit aktuellen Meldungen
Anhang anzeigen Screenshots_HW_Konfig_II.pdf


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2016)

Hi,

schön jetzt hast du offline die HWConfig Systemdaten erstellt.
Damit diese aber bei einem Vergleich auch sinn machen musst du sie erstmal laden!
Also HWCOnfig aufmachen, die Daten in die CPU laden und danach die Diagnose durchführen!

Vermutlich wir das laden aber wegen der fehlen memory Card bei dir nicht funktionieren oder?
Speicherkarten sind nicht eingebaut sondern gesteckt das siehst du wenn du von außen auf die CPU schaust, da gibt es einenSchlitz für die Karte, wenn der Leer ist dann ist auch keine Karte gesteckt.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hohlkörper (20 Juli 2016)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Speicherkarten sind nicht eingebaut sondern gesteckt das siehst du wenn du von außen auf die CPU schaust, da gibt es einenSchlitz für die Karte, wenn der Leer ist dann ist auch keine Karte gesteckt.


Die Speicherkarte ist nicht im Lieferumfang der CPU enthalten, sondern muss in der benötigten Größe als Zubehör mitbestellt werden.


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antwort

Kannst du mir eventuell auch die Funktion nennen, die ich in der HW-Konfiguration ausführen muss, um die Daten in die CPU zu laden? Ist das 

      Station => exportieren oder 
      Zielsystem => Laden in Baugruppe

Gruß 

Johannes


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2016)

Hi,

die letztere, aber du wirst dort auch nur die Meldung bekommen die du auch im Simatic Manager bekommen hast, das du nicht genügend speicher für die SDB hast.
Wie gesagt ohne Speicherkarte brauchst du da gar nicht weitermachen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

schönen Dank für die Antwort. Das habe ich schon ausprobiert und dabei die Fehlermeldung "Systemdaten können nicht auf die Baugruppe CPU 314...geladen werden erhalten."

Ich habe jetzt einmal eine sehr dumme Frage. Wozu brauche ich Speicherkarte? Wenn ich mir die Eigenschaften der CPU 314C-2 PN/DP anschaue, dann hat diese einen Arbeitsspeicher von 192 KB.

Schaue ich mir den Speicher der CPU über Zielsystem => Baugruppenzustand => Speicher an, so ist der Speicher komplett frei. 

Sowie ich dass verstehe, ist die Speicherkarte eine Speichererweiterungskarte, die ich nur gebrauchen müsste, wenn der vorhandene Speicher nicht ausreicht. Sehe ich dass falsch?

Für jeden Hinweis bin ich sehr dankbar

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Johannes

Screenshots Zustand der CPU
Anhang anzeigen Eigenschaften_CPU_314C.pdf


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

das siehst du falsch.
Das eine ist der Arebitsspeicher, was dir fehlt ist der Ladespeicher und der ist ohne Memory Card nunmal schlicht nicht vorhanden -> kein Laden möglich

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## vollmi (20 Juli 2016)

jms schrieb:


> Screenshots Zustand der CPU
> Anhang anzeigen 33434



Und hier siehst du kein Ladespeicher vorhanden.
Ladespeicher ist die MMC die gesteckt werden muss. üblicherweise wählt man die mindestens so gross wie der Arbeitsspeicher (dass dieser auch komplett genutzt werden kann) oder grösser wenn man noch n haufen Daten nur im Ladespeicher braucht und wärend der Laufzeit nachläd.

Die alten CPUs mit den grossen Slots brauchten keine Karte, da war die Karte wirklich nur zur Sicherung des Programms nötig um bei Batterie und Spannungsfehler das Programm nachzuladen.

Und bei den 400ern ist auch schon eine Grundmenge Ladespeicher integriert, dort braucht man auch nur eine Karte wenn man eine Flashsicherung oder mehr Arbeitsspeicher braucht. die 400er sind die einzigen CPUs welche sich mit Karten auch den Arbeitsspeicher erweitern lassen.

mfG René


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

zunächst einmal schönen Dank für deine Hilfe und du hast recht, die Memory Card muss sein, sie war auch im Lieferumfang enthalten, nur hat ihr niemand weiter Beachtung geschenkt. Jetzt nach dem einbauen, kann ich sogar die CPU mit einem Mini-Programm - leerer OB1 - programmieren. Das Programm wird übertragen und man kann, wenn man den Zustand der CPU diagnostiziert sehen, dass der freie Speicher geringer geworden ist. 

Allerdings bleiben noch zwei Probleme:

   1. Die CPU erscheint nicht im Projektassistenten
   2. führe ich auf Stationsebene die Funktion Zielsystem => Hardware diagnostizieren aus und wähle in dem Dialog Station Online öffnen, 
    erhalte ich noch immer die Meldung Unterschiede Online/Offline und die CPU wird angemeckert

Siehe Screenshots vorheriges PDF und das obwohl ich Stationsdaten auf die CPU übertragen habe. Aber das ist vielleicht auch nur noch ein Randproblem. 

Ich habe aber noch ein paar andere Fragen, bei denen du mir eventuell weiterhelfen kannst. 

1. Der Servomotor FM 354, den ich mit der alten CPU problemlos einstellen konnte, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr einstellen. Ich kann keine Schrittmaßtabelle mehr anlegen. Die 
       Funktion Parameter, mit der man zur Schrittmaßtabelle gelangt ist inaktiv. 

2. Bei den beiden Baugruppen

        SM322 DO 16 x DC 24 V und 
        SM334 AI/AO 2 x 8 BIT 

Leuchten die Kontroll-LED`s nicht mehr. 

Ich hätte daher gerne gewusst, ob man auch noch seitens der  Hardware etwas beachten muss, wenn man die CPU tauscht – Wechsel von CPU 314 auf CPU 314 C – 2 PN/DP und was man dabei so beachten muss. 

Für jeden Hinwies bin ich im Voraus dankbar. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Johannes


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

zunächst einmal schönen Dank für deine Hilfe  und du hast recht, die Memory Card muss sein, sie war auch im Lieferumfang enthalten, nur hat ihr niemand weiter Beachtung geschenkt. Jetzt nach dem einbauen, kann ich sogar die CPU mit einem Mini-Programm - leerer OB1 - programmieren. Das Programm wird übertragen und man kann, wenn man den Zustand der CPU diagnostiziert sehen, dass der freie Speicher geringer geworden ist.

Allerdings bleiben noch zwei Probleme:

1. Die CPU erscheint nicht im Projektassistenten
2. führe ich auf Stationsebene die Funktion Zielsystem => Hardware diagnostizieren aus und wähle in dem Dialog Station Online öffnen,
erhalte ich noch immer die Meldung Unterschiede Online/Offline und die CPU wird angemeckert

Siehe Screenshots vorheriges PDF und das obwohl ich Stationsdaten auf die CPU übertragen habe. Aber das ist vielleicht auch nur noch ein Randproblem.

Ich habe aber noch ein paar andere Fragen, bei denen du mir eventuell weiterhelfen kannst.

1. Der Servomotor FM 354, den ich mit der alten CPU problemlos einstellen konnte, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr einstellen. Ich kann keine Schrittmaßtabelle mehr anlegen. Die
Funktion Parameter, mit der man zur Schrittmaßtabelle gelangt ist inaktiv.

2. Bei den beiden Baugruppen

SM322 DO 16 x DC 24 V und 

SM334 AI/AO 2 x 8 BIT 

leuchten die Kontroll-LED`s nicht mehr. 

Ich hätte daher gerne gewusst, ob man auch noch seitens der  Hardware etwas beachten muss, wenn man die CPU tauscht – Wechsel von CPU 314 auf CPU 314 C – 2 PN/DP und was man dabei so beachten muss. 

Für jeden Hinwies bin ich im Voraus dankbar. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Johannes


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

öffne doch mal bitte die HW Config der Station lade darüber die Daten in die Baugruppe und gehe im HWConfig nach dem Download mal Online (3 Button von rechts)was passiert dann?
Auch mal einen Blick in die Gerätedignose -> Diagnosepuffer werfen ob da Informationen stehen die weiterhelfen können.

Bezüglich der FM354 vermute ich mal das du das Projektierungspaket dafür nicht installiert hast das brauchst du aber um die baugruppenparameter sauber abzufüllen.
Wegen den KontrollLED's, sind die Signalbaugruppen den korrekt mit Strom versorgt?

Projektassi: kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ich habe den noch nie benutzt, ich kann ohne den Assi vermutlich schneller und einfacher ein project anlagen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## jms (20 Juli 2016)

Hallo Christoph,

schönen Dank   die Fehlermeldung ist weg. Er nimmt jetzt automatisch eine Online Umschaltung vor und die Fehlermeldung erscheint nicht mehr.

Vielleicht kannst du mir noch wegen des FM 354 Problems sagen, was ein Projektierungspaket ist? Ich habe den Begriff noch nicht gehört.

Beste Grüße

Johannes


----------



## Hohlkörper (20 Juli 2016)

jms schrieb:


> 1. Die CPU erscheint nicht im Projektassistenten



Das ist wohl so. Ich habe es vorhin getestet, ich habe diese CPU auch nicht im Assistenten.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juli 2016)

Hi,

für die Parametrierung der FM Baugruppen gibt es extra zusatzpakete die installiert werden müssen.
Für die FM354 findest du es hier https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/60605765
Nach der Installation ist der parameter button aktiv und du kannst die ganzen Spezialeinstellungen vornehmen für die FM.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hohlkörper (20 Juli 2016)

Für bestimmte Funktionsbaugruppen gibt es diese sog. Projektierungspakete, die bei Neukauf als CD beiliegen. Das ganze ist eine Software um die erweiterten Einstellungen vornehmen zu können. Die aktuelle Version kann auch von der Siemens Support Seite als Download bezogen werden.


----------

